# Spreading a new species around.



## Furryjones (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there, Furryjones here. As a writer i'm constantly coming up with new creatures and races to populate my stories with, and about a week ago I created the Praeom (Pray-om) specifically in mind for fellow furries that wanted something different. I spent about 12 hours creating the first drawing and writing out a ten page bio on every little detail I could think of them, from their internal structure to their religion! Now i'm just wondering, how or what is the best way to share this with other furries? I'd like this race to go the same way as the sergal, with several different artists of varying skill interpreting my idea, furries picking it up and using it for their own fursona, that sort of thing. I just need some help spreading this race and their ideals around. If you do find yourself curious to just what the Praeom are about, or look like, visit http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furryjones/ and have a look around at my latest submissions.


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 6, 2012)

my sona is a new species.... lol 

(link in sig)


and i need fur...


----------



## NewYork (Dec 6, 2012)

THAT is creepy. But kind of neat. I think you're a very creative drawer, but starting up a whole new fur species to the community isn't going to be a cakewalk. I've never even heard of a "sergal" until you just mentioned it. Good luck getting the word around.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

This new species is very very meh.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess the only thing i can do is just keep drawing them and spreading them around to as many sources as possible so the greatest amount of people look at them. Thanks for being the only poster that actually had something to say about my question lol.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 6, 2012)

Is that new species as annoying as Sergals with their constant "OMG look I'm so cool and cruel and sexeh"?


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 6, 2012)

Not going to lie: your species looks like the Sergal.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 6, 2012)

jorinda said:


> Is that new species as annoying as Sergals with their constant "OMG look I'm so cool and cruel and sexeh"?



Don't forget fluffy. We're just adorable little bundles of fluff. And rape.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 6, 2012)

special snowflake, etc.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 6, 2012)

Ten pages? Goddamn you're really getting into it. I dunno how the sergal took off, I'm guessing it was pure luck and coincidences. All you can do is hope for those I guess, promote it but don't shove it down people's throats and stuff


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 6, 2012)

Yea, it has some sergal similarities.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 6, 2012)

NewYork said:


> THAT is creepy. But kind of neat. I think you're a very creative drawer, but starting up a whole new fur species to the community isn't going to be a cakewalk. I've never even heard of a "sergal" until you just mentioned it. Good luck getting the word around.




Bu-but, Sergals look awesome...
And interesting designs OP, kinda reminds me of a lanky Krogan.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 6, 2012)

Do you have a base description like I do, despite I have zero artwork for my reptilian alien humanoid species?


----------



## Brazen (Dec 6, 2012)

Guys
What if
Ok
What if
Listen, guys
How about
Ok
This will blow you away
Ok
Guys
Ok
_WOLVES
BUT WITH WINGS
_And that's not all_
*Rainbow pelts!

*_The most original fursonas are real animals that nobody uses, creating your own animal out of what is obviously a minor modification of a popular fursona species is pretentious to the max.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 6, 2012)

My species has the face of a crocodile,  head of a frog,  legs of a dingo,  torso of an albatross and the  tail of an eagle.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Not going to lie: your species looks like the Sergal.




True but given sergals are basically cheese heads anything with a pointed head is going to be labeled a sergal from now on :/

No matter how biologically diverse the critter may be sergals are just a chimera of different things so anything from now on is going to have sergal traits, even though they are just traits derived from nature


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

jorinda said:


> Is that new species as annoying as Sergals with their constant "OMG look I'm so cool and cruel and sexeh"?


I don't mind stepping on your toes, but that isn't all right. Sergals are just as diverse as anything else.


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a hybrid, not a species bud.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't mind stepping on your toes, but that isn't all right. Sergals are just as diverse as anything else.



the only time sergals are bad is when people use them as characters only used for fetish shit. that- that needs to stop.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 6, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> True but given sergals are basically cheese heads anything with a pointed head is going to be labeled a sergal from now on :/
> 
> No matter how biologically diverse the critter may be sergals are just a chimera of different things so anything from now on is going to have sergal traits, even though they are just traits derived from nature



It's not the heads that made me think "Sergal", but the "mane" and the way the body is posed (the implied skeleton).
I mean, it's basically a Sergal with a bigger hump and huge hands and feet.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> It's not the heads that made me think "Sergal", but the "mane" and the way the body is posed (the implied skeleton).
> I mean, it's basically a Sergal with a bigger hump and huge hands and feet.




spider digets ugh, NO Y U DO DIZ


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 6, 2012)

My god the creature from my dreames *cocks gun* its time......... :V
looks very intresting tho ^^ possibly post it up on the species thread then put it on youtube or even other furry sites?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> True but given sergals are basically cheese heads anything with a pointed head is going to be labeled a sergal from now on :/
> 
> No matter how biologically diverse the critter may be sergals are just a chimera of different things so anything from now on is going to have sergal traits, even though they are just traits derived from nature


I wouldn't call them cheese heads. That's just the way SL has them. A real sergal is a bit more complex than a bunch of triangles. Imo the most definitive sergal ref


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wouldn't call them cheese heads. That's just the way SL has them. A real sergal is a bit more complex than a bunch of triangles. Imo the most definitive sergal ref




i like the anvil heads but cake heads no.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i like the anvil heads but cake heads no.


I don't like the cake/cheeseheads either. It's like sergals for dummies


----------



## Bando (Dec 6, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't like the cake/cheeseheads either. It's like sergals for dummies



Step 1: Draw 2 triangles, one for the head and one for the body

Step 2: Draw the rest of the fucking sergal

Personally, the anvil heads look much nicer but the cake/cheese heads aren't _that terrible._


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

Bando said:


> Step 1: Draw 2 triangles, one for the head and one for the body
> 
> Step 2: Draw the rest of the fucking sergal
> 
> Personally, the anvil heads look much nicer but the cake/cheese heads aren't _that terrible._


They're not that terrible, but the anvil heads look a LOT nicer and quite the bit different.

And how does one triangle a sergal body :s
 I need to see this


----------



## Bando (Dec 6, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> They're not that terrible, but the anvil heads look a LOT nicer and quite the bit different.
> 
> And how does one triangle a sergal body :s
> I need to see this



I mean it's not an _exact_ triangle. But most bodies you see on male/androgynous furs are roughly a triangle or wedge shape. Larger shoulders, narrower waist.

 It's a bit more prominent on sergals, though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

Bando said:


> I mean it's not an _exact_ triangle. But most bodies you see on male/androgynous furs are roughly a triangle or wedge shape. Larger shoulders, narrower waist.
> 
> It's a bit more prominent on sergals, though.


Bah. Like that you can triangle EVERYTHING


----------



## Bando (Dec 6, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Bah. Like that you can triangle EVERYTHING



Basic shapes make the world go 'round! Even though I'm pretty shitty at art, if I start from basic shapes it turns out _okay._


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2012)

I like Cup's Sergal Holmes the most in his pic. He's got some gruff, robust character there.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 7, 2012)

yes i do Glaice Please take a look at my bio description of the BASE form of Praeom. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9321878/  You'll understand why I capitalized 'base' when you finish.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 7, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Not going to lie: your species looks like the Sergal.


Not going to lie the Sergal design was an inspirational tool for creating the look of the Praeom, however there are quiet a few major differences, especially if you are to read my bio on the Praeom as a species http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9321878/


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 7, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Not going to lie the Sergal design was an inspirational tool for creating the look of the Praeom, however there are quiet a few major differences, especially if you are to read my bio on the Praeom as a species http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9321878/



I'm not reading an unstructured wall of text for a species I'm not interested in.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 7, 2012)

Well that is totally up to you, not going to force you to read it. But if you were to give it the time you would understand how they are vastly different from the sergal.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 7, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Well that is totally up to you, not going to force you to read it. But if you were to give it the time you would understand how they are vastly different from the sergal.



Or you could structure and paragraph your text and make it legible.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 7, 2012)

I apoligize about that, but the only way i can make a text file appear like that is to put it into a word processor that removes format >.< It is quite well organized in my original draft


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9321878/  That should break up the wall of text you referred to, just added more spaces between paragraphs and topics. The formatting isn't from lack of skill simply from relying on a processor that doesn't allow me to properly format.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 7, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9321878/  That should break up the wall of text you referred to, just added more spaces between paragraphs and topics. The formatting isn't from lack of skill simply from relying on a processor that doesn't allow me to properly format.



I've read quickly through it, but it still doesn't read very easily. 
Would you minding I tried formatting it properly later on when I have proper access to a computer? 
I'll send the formatting in a note then. 

I think submitting it as a journal would already allow you to add titles by making them all caps and bold in order to structure your text. Then, when you make a refsheet , you can link to the journal as the written information.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 7, 2012)

The chin remind me too much of This character but with fur.


----------



## Brazen (Dec 7, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9321878/  That should break up the wall of text you referred to, just added more spaces between paragraphs and topics. The formatting isn't from lack of skill simply from relying on a processor that doesn't allow me to properly format.








...what did I just read?


----------



## Zerig (Dec 7, 2012)

Brazen said:


> ...what did I just read?



The manifestation of autism, in the form of writing.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The chin remind me too much of This character but with fur.



Yah. The love child of Deathwing and a joltik me thinks.


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 7, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> My species has the face of a crocodile,  head of a frog,  legs of a dingo,  torso of an albatross and the  tail of an eagle.



"She  has the skin of a human and the  arms of an antelope. Her  skin is  dark brown with dark grey markings and her  eyes are wide and  yellow-green. She  has a tall, compact build and a sardonic smile. She  dresses in modest clothes in green-brown and vibrant blue."

I am enjoying the shit out of this generator right now. It just gave me a creature? with human skin and antelope arms. Ahhhhh my favorite.


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 9, 2012)

My fursona is alien. It wasn't originally a fursona. First it was something I drew just as an "I'm bored and I want to see if I can make a new Pokemon" kind of thing I did. Then it was an alien character from a (completely unoriginal book that sounded a lot like Sharkboy and Lavagirl and Rowan of Rin put together) book I wrote in 7th grade. Milotar are the equivalent of lions here, on the planet called Anika, where everyone has superpowers. Milotar, however, are a completely different species with some feline and canine attributes to it, but is a creation of my own imagination, and the only part of that book that was original and worth keeping. Now it's my fursona, as it's personality in the book was based off of my own. Oh, and he can fly, too, apart from making several kilovolt arcs, by levitation, but if I make a fursuit, I can make it arc, but not fly hehe.


----------



## Ames (Dec 9, 2012)

So much autism in this thread...

[yt]07So_lJQyqw[/yt]


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> I guess the only thing i can do is just keep drawing them and spreading them around to as many sources as possible so the greatest amount of people look at them.



Please don't. Your species is bland and mostly meh. And you specifically mention sergals, and I already told you that your creature looks like a sergal with a different muzzle. There is nothing in this design that stands out or makes it very unique. The person who created sergals put tons of time into them, created their anatomy, culture, and world. The same goes for Lincard1000's creatures. The species that furries pick up are generally very planned out, unique, eye-catching, and mammalian carnivores. This is not planned out, unique, or eye-catching. Sorry, but it just isn't. There isn't a whole lot of design that went into this. Lhune and Raicul are good examples of artists who create new species, but unlike you they just make great character concepts and don't seek out the murry-purry dick-stroking that comes with "popufur" species creation.



Furryjones said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9321878/   That should break up the wall of text you referred to, just added more  spaces between paragraphs and topics. The formatting isn't from lack of  skill simply from relying on a processor that doesn't allow me to  properly format.


I just read the first half of the first paragraph, and fuck dude, if  you're going to invent a species then you have to at least learn some  basic concept of biology. Like come the fuck on, bone plates = lighter  stronger bones? How about fuck no that is just more bone  which is more  weight. Double the mass of the same density of bone is more weight  motherfucker. Fuck your "muslces are triple" do you even know about  fucking muscle? WIf you want to make a strong creature than fucking do  some research on muscles. Goddamn. Take for instance how the muscles of a  crocodile's jaw have different striation and muscle bundles than normal  skeletal muscle for mammals. You just vomited "MUUUUSCELEEES" instead  of doing any goddamn thinking on the topic itself. And that is where I  stopped reading because the thing is a fucking godmod, "it's better than  you but I don't enough science to even try to explain why, but it is  better than you in every way".

Bitch have some research:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNHebM9QW1cDYbI1J71s-OFT-a0jzQ&cad=rja

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2810373

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jmor.1052110207/abstract


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The chin remind me too much of This character but with fur.



I just remembered what it reminds me of. 
It's a goddamn hairy Godzilla.


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 10, 2012)

Nothing to see here :jetpack:


----------



## ASparkyFox (Dec 10, 2012)

jorinda said:


> Is that new species as annoying as Sergals with their constant "OMG look I'm so cool and cruel and sexeh"?



I hate when people feel so unique that they feel like its their job to have the spotlight right on them >.>


----------



## BahrgeistSmile (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd also point out on the biology standpoint, the 'armored ribcage' thing. There's a reason we don't have overly solidified ribcages, and that's because we need to be able to breathe. Ribs are all built to allow for expansion with inhaling, so have to have a degree of soft, rubbery tissue of you don't want your creatures to keel over and suffocate on exerting itself. 

The creature in my avatar I designed for an animation project,(though the picture in question was drawn by a much better artist rather than my scratchy efforts) it wasn't something I was specifically out to spread around or get others to use, but for my own usage for making him  move, designing environments, working out a story and such it took an awful lot of work and constant criticism and refinement. The design took god knows how many almost total overhauls. That is to say, if people are already so heavily comparing the design, then you many have to rethink it. 

And even then with my creature design effort it was never really designed for the fandom, so never needed to 'compete' so to speak. I'm not holding it up as a great example, but I'm just trying to explain how much refinement creature designs tend to go through before they get the all clear.

If it isn't capturing people's imagination off that bat, than rather than trying to shoehorn the issue, perhaps get re-hauling.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 10, 2012)

Some great points have been made in this thread.

To the OP, why do you think people would want to embrace your design? Where is the appeal? 

I'd recommend doing some research into conceptual creature design. Picking up books like the incredible "Winston Effect" and "Imaginative Realism" could do wonders for you.










Doing some studies of functional real world anatomy would also strongly be to your advantage.


----------



## Brazen (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's the first book he should read








Seriously, beg for the Lord's forgiveness before you mock his creations like that again.


----------



## Lewi (Dec 10, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> This is a hybrid, not a species bud.


Your icon fit so well with your post.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> To the OP, why do you think people would want to embrace your design? Where is the appeal?



That's my main gripe with this thread. It's not "hey, I want to make something great" but rather "hey, I want to create a meme and everybody to love it." The motivating force doesn't sit well with me. When I read between the lines I see someone who wants to become popular as opposed to someone who wants to contribute. Anyone who turns furry into popularity contest really needs to reassess their priorities.

There were definitely good points made in this thread though, and lots of valuable information like the books you mentioned.

(I don't know anything about them, but still...)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 10, 2012)

I like biologically sound critters. Oh, it has horns and tusk? Why. Why in its environment are they needed. If it just has horns because it looks good, well thats cool I guess but its more interesting to see the evolutionary reason it has them. Oh your sona is 8 feet tall and has gigantic fingers? Cool I had no idea they dug out bugs from tall trees with their fingers like an aye-aye.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking more at it, there needs to be more of a solid muscle and bone structure for the hips and legs to help support the upper body. You should look at more prehistoric animals "before" the Jurassic period to get a general idea.


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a new species. A dekranor! It's an anthro wolftaur with ram horns which are curled. They have no pupil, lines texture their fur which glow a colour according to their spiritual take e.g Soul(Green, eats souls) Heart(Pinky red,Eats hearts of lovers) and Emotive(Blue,Feeds of emotion)


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 10, 2012)

I made a new species. An Arums-Ye. Its like a wolf, but it has wings and horns and looks like a dinosaur.


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a new species, it's a wolf, but get this, it has hands. _Human hands._ *And *it can talk and think like a person. Damn I am so good at this.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> I made a new species. An Arums-Ye. Its like a wolf, but it has wings and horns and looks like a dinosaur.



You forgot to describe the dick.

Nobody in this fandom will care unless you do, in precise detail :V


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 10, 2012)

I take all constructive criticism to account, don't think I'm not listening to your advice. I can see I do have some flaws in the overall design of my creature, but all in all I'm happy with it, and in the end that's all that matters right? And I guess I mislabeled the thread by accident, I just created this species basically for myself and I just wanted to spread it around to see what other people thought about it.


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> I take all constructive criticism to account, don't think I'm not listening to your advice.


Some people actually went out of their way to give you advice and books, the least you can do is personally acknowledge/respond to them rather than some ubiquitous blanket statement of passive-aggressive-thanks. 



Furryjones said:


> I'm happy with it, and in the end that's all that matters right?


That depends. If this was a creature concept for anything other than pure self-indulgence it would be failing miserably. Or if it was something that had to be designed with biology, anatomy, shapes/silhouette in mind then it would also be a failure. Since it's your personal joy-ride in the world of furry, enjoy your design-masturbation. 



Furryjones said:


> IAnd I guess I mislabeled the thread by accident, I just created this species basically for myself and I just wanted to spread it around to see what other people thought about it.


Please, back track faster. But I doubt you can eat your words fast enough to forget you precisely asking us for advice on how to make other people want to use your characters and how best to spread your species (even citing the rising popularity of sergals.)


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2012)

Deo said:


> That depends. If this was a creature concept for anything other than pure self-indulgence it would be failing miserably. Or if it was something that had to be designed with biology, anatomy, shapes/silhouette in mind then it would also be a failure. Since it's your personal joy-ride in the world of furry, enjoy your design-masturbation.



Oh, come on... Something you create doesn't have to be _perfect _in order for it to make you happy.

I could criticize the art but I couldn't do any better myself. Actually, I would do much worse. Art isn't my forte, I just enjoy appreciating it. I'm a perfectionist and when I tried my hand at drawing I didn't like anything I did. At least the person in question is motivated and could get really good if they listen to advice and keep at it.


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Oh, come on... Something you create doesn't have to be _perfect _in order for it to make you happy.
> 
> I could criticize the art but I couldn't do any better myself. Actually, I would do much worse. Art isn't my forte, I just enjoy appreciating it. I'm a perfectionist and when I tried my hand at drawing I didn't like anything I did. At least the person in question is motivated and could get really good if they listen to advice and keep at it.


While this is true I was talking about the merits of it as an original creature concept design, not as "this is my fursona and I wuv him". And improvement is definitely possible for everyone who tries hard, art is only dedication and practice after all.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 13, 2012)

BahrgeistSmile said:


> I'd also point out on the biology standpoint, the 'armored ribcage' thing. There's a reason we don't have overly solidified ribcages, and that's because we need to be able to breathe. Ribs are all built to allow for expansion with inhaling, so have to have a degree of soft, rubbery tissue of you don't want your creatures to keel over and suffocate on exerting itself.
> 
> I guess i should have gone into further detail, the bones of the ribs overlap with a small plate of bone. Think like the scales of a fish, The first pair of ribs rest over top of the second, and so on and so forth. Still allows for the ribcage to flex when they breathe and offers some added protection to their major organs.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 13, 2012)

So for those of you that took the time to read the Guide, what would seem to be the greatest areas that need a rework? I've gotten very mixed reviews from people all over the place. Some have said to stop and let it sit for awhile because its good enough, others have given me very negative reviews. As for  where I stand I'm quite happy with the creature I've created.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

I made a new species! It's called creativity, and it's a rare breed!


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 13, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I made a new species! It's called creativity, and it's a rare breed!



I think its gone extinct.


----------

